# Treiber für Epson-Scanner



## celtx (14. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

Ich habe einen Epson Perfection 1250 und will den unter windows 7 (64 bit) zum laufen kriegen. Kennt da jemand ne Adresse für nen geeigneten Treiber, weil ich bekomm das Ding einfach nicht zum laufen. Selbst mit dem Vista Treiber funktioniert es nicht und auch die Treiber auf der Epsonseite selbst nimmt Windows 7 nicht an.
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Dr Dau (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!



celtx hat gesagt.:


> Kennt da jemand ne Adresse für nen geeigneten Treiber, [...]


Nein.


celtx hat gesagt.:


> [...] weil ich bekomm das Ding einfach nicht zum laufen.


Epson bietet nur einen 32bit Treiber an (auch für Vista).



celtx hat gesagt.:


> Selbst mit dem Vista Treiber funktioniert es nicht und auch die Treiber auf der Epsonseite selbst nimmt Windows 7 nicht an.


Weil es ein 32bit Treiber ist.
Du benötigst aber einen 64bit Treiber.
Da Epson diesen jedoch nicht anbietet und der Scanner laut der Kompatibilitätsliste von Microsoft nicht mit den 64bit Versionen von Windows kompatibel ist, sehen die Karten für Dich nicht gerade gut aus.
Wenn ich mich recht erinner, soll es aber wohl auch Leute geben die 32bit Treiber irgendwie durch "Emulation" nutzen können (mir liegt der richtige Begriff auf der Zunge..... ich komme nur gerade nicht drauf ).
Da sollten die 64bit User aber mehr zu sagen können.

Evtl. wäre es auch möglich sich mal zu überlegen ob man nicht lieber ein 32bit Windows nutzt.

Zumindest der Massenmarkt ist meiner Meinung nach noch nicht reif für 64bit.
Die Hardwarehersteller wollen halt nicht unnötig Geld ausgeben.
Liegt vermutlich auch daran dass ein 32bit Windows auch auf aktuellen Computern i.d.R. ausreichend ist..... zumindest für den Massenmarkt.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## celtx (14. Dezember 2010)

Ich dachte das Windows 7 64 bit abwärtskompatibel sei zu 32 bit Software bzw. Treiber. Also müsste es doch eigentlich einen 32 bit Treiber auch annehmen oder bin ich da aufm Holzweg?


----------



## rd4eva (15. Dezember 2010)

> Ich dachte das Windows 7 64 bit abwärtskompatibel sei zu 32 bit Software bzw. Treiber. Also müsste es doch eigentlich einen 32 bit Treiber auch annehmen oder bin ich da aufm Holzweg?


Ja da bist du gewaltig auf dem Holzweg.

Epson selbst sagt zu deinem Problem folgendes:


> Q: Does Epson have a Windows 7 64-bit TWAIN driver available for my scanner?
> A: A Windows 7 64-bit driver for your scanner is not available from Epson. However, you may be able to use the VueScan software from Hamrick; it supports Windows 7 64-bit. Please visit the Hamrick web site for more information.


Also entweder du nimmst ein bisl Geld in die Hand und verwendest VueScan.

Oder du besorgst dir einfach den Windows 7 XP Mode, was nicht anderes ist als eine Virtuelle Maschine mit einem XP drauf. Über die kannst du deinen Scanner dann mit dem XP-Treiber verwenden.


----------



## akrite (16. Dezember 2010)

...auch ich würde zu VueScan tendieren, denn das war die Rettung für meinen schnuckeligen Canon LiDE Flachbettscanner der am Vista 64bit Notebook nicht mehr wollte, bzw Vista wollte nicht - aber dank VueScan löppt es wieder !


----------



## ronaldh (21. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde da wirklich auf einem neuen Scanner drauf rumdenken. Hab ich (notgedrungen) auch gemacht, und habe mich über die neue Qualität gewundert. Die Dinger kosten nicht die Welt, aber da hat sich wirklich viel getan.

Habe im Office jetzt einen Epson-Scanner, und zu Hause von Canon ein Multifunktionsgerät (MP640), da hätte ich neulich fast das Original statt der Kopie weggeschickt (hab mich dann nur gewundert, warum die Kopie schon gelocht ist ).


----------

